# magnesium sulfate heptahydrate (epsom salt)



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone used this and know where to get it? It is bath salts used to open your pores to rid toxins. A friend mentioned this to me. Any Info will be appreciated.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Tidmans bath salts,sainsburys

scroll to bottom

http://www.maldonsalt.co.uk/Products%20Other.html


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

poss chick places like the "body shop" ??


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Amazon, you can get 25kg for about 25£ delivered. For a decent bath you need a good amount of salt so its worth buying in bulk


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Good for a clean out too. Buy in any supermarket. About £3.50 for a tub.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ultra Soft said:


> Good for a clean out too. Buy in any supermarket. About £3.50 for a tub.


You get very little in a tub though. I seem to remember being told you need more like 1kg for a good epsom salt bath.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Your pores are always open. :confused1:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> Your pores are always open. :confused1:


Not when cold. Plus they can become blocked


----------

